# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Tastatur-Test: die besten Keyboards für Gamer



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Tastatur-Test: die besten Keyboards für Gamer*

					Die Steelseries Apex Pro ist unser neuer Erstplatzierter bei den für das Zocken am PC optimal geeigneten mechanischen Gaming-Tastaturen. Dazu präsentieren wir Ihnen in unseren aktualisierten Ranglisten mit Preisvergleich gerade erst getestete Gaming-Tastaturen. Im Ratgeberteil finden Sie wie gewohnt alles, was Sie beim Kauf wissen müssen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Tastatur-Test: die besten Keyboards für Gamer*


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. November 2021)

> Die linearen Steelseries Omnipoint Taster, die mithilfe der elektromagnetischen Feldstärke (*HAL* Effekt) auslösen


Heiß der Mann nicht Edwin Hal*l *?

HAL kennen ich nur als HAL 9000.


----------

